# Dog Food 10 Scary Truths



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

From Jan Rasmusen's blog:

http://www.dogs4dogs.com/blog4dogs/2009/07...0-scary-truths/


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 14 2009, 07:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804923


> From Jan Rasmusen's blog:
> 
> http://www.dogs4dogs.com/blog4dogs/2009/07...0-scary-truths/[/B]


How true! Thanks for posting! I have it seen it myself with Casanova thriving on home cooking. It is really not that much more money or effort than feeding kibble. You can always supplement with kibble when you're unable to cook.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

great information thanks so much for finding this


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey, this is great info, but have you guys realized that these home cooked threads have the same 4-6 people (i.e. us) that read and respond to them? LOL  Are we converting anyone other than ourselves? LOL


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL. Story of my life. 

I put stuff out there for people to be aware of, but many people tend to be too busy or not into researching alternatives to "the usual," not willing to try new things. 

I know I'm in the minority, but oh well.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Awww...bless your heart for doing it! Thanks so much! We will keep at it!! I'm sure it will all add up one day!! :heart:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

That was great information, thank you. It definitely sheds light on many important issues!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't always respond, but I do always read them! 

Mine don't eat kibble, btw...


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 14 2009, 11:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805022


> Hey, this is great info, but have you guys realized that these home cooked threads have the same 4-6 people (i.e. us) that read and respond to them? LOL  Are we converting anyone other than ourselves? LOL[/B]



You guys converted me....


Leslie


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 14 2009, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805027


> LOL. Story of my life.
> 
> I put stuff out there for people to be aware of, but many people tend to be too busy or not into researching alternatives to "the usual," not willing to try new things.
> 
> I know I'm in the minority, but oh well.[/B]


I am trying to convert, but I am still dependent on my mommy (she doesn't want me to have a job yet), so I have to convert her first! :HistericalSmiley: It was hard enough to convince her to feed high quality kibble, now she's a kibble fiend and let's me get Roxy Orijen, so I think that's a step in the right direction! :biggrin: 

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jul 14 2009, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805053


> I don't always respond, but I do always read them! [/B]


Ditto!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

What would be you guy's suggestion if you can't "entirely" homecook for them? You probably think that his a dumb question because it wouldn't be tolerated if I didn't "entirely" homecook for my family...but now that I think about it, I really don't. I mean, some nights for my family "homecooking" is frozen ravoli and some frozen green beans. Or we get a pizza, lol. I try to balance my kid's meals as much as possible between the food groups that they need, etc. So how would you work it out for your dogs if you didn't have time to "entirely" homecook for them?

I can definitely see the points about kibble not being great...in the ideal world it would be amazing if I could cook all my families meals from organic ingredients, from scratch, night after night, etc. But I have to compromise while making, at least, the best choices that I can...


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

I agree with the article particularly #3 and 7. People food is great if you have the time and the money but my dogs would never go back to dog food if I started that and its just not something I have the time or money for, counting their calories, etc. Shoot I am not even the main cook at my home my DH is


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 14 2009, 12:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805022


> Hey, this is great info, but have you guys realized that these home cooked threads have the same 4-6 people (i.e. us) that read and respond to them? LOL  Are we converting anyone other than ourselves? LOL[/B]


  That was funny Sophia. It's called something like preaching to the choir. 

But seriously, I think that by repeatedly putting this information out there it just sinks in after a while so that one day "non believers" are telling their friends about better food, not overvaccinating etc. :biggrin: 

 Great blog, and please keep sharing this lifesaving information Suzen. Scared Poopless was probably the greatest all around book I've ever read on dog care.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

We do the 80/20 rule regarding our eating habits. We eat healthy home cooked from scratch meals 80% of the time, and the other 20% we wing it, either eating Amy's Frozen pizzas or a light meal at an inexpensive restaurant.

Regarding money, well, we're on a strict budget. But we spend more on our food than average people because we eat mostly local/organic food and grass fed meats. BUT, we spend almost *zero* money on doctors or meds. My friends who eat prepared foods and restaurant food are always running to the doc for something and taking either OTC or prescription meds. They don't realize how much money they spend on that stuff. Eating healthy really makes a huge difference in quality of life for us and our pets.

I usually cook for 2 meals, so I'm only really cooking maybe 3X a week, and I only cook for Nikki 1X a week. I buy a little extra of what we eat and cook it up for Nikki. It usually takes me about an hour to prepare 9 days worth of food for Nikki. An hour a week isn't much time to cook for my dog. Most people spend 2 hours + a day watching TV or an hour driving to and from restaurants. 

If something comes up and I can't get to cooking Nikki's food, I don't sweat it. I give her some canned dog food, or I open up a can of wild caught salmon, a can of organic mashed sweet potatoes, steam a few frozen veggies, and mix up a portion, add her vitamin and calcium and voila! It's a perfect "fast food" meal for Nikki until I can make a batch of her food. It takes all of 10 minutes. 

I think that cooking from scratch is an overwhelming idea, but once you start to do it and you see the benefits, you'll never want to go back. As far as a dog "getting used to it, " well, Nikki would eat anything I gave her. She doesn't know the difference between Spot's Stew canned dog food, or home cooked.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I have kind of a nosy question  

How much do you spend a week on Nikki's food? And how much does she weigh?


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 14 2009, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805090


> We do the 80/20 rule regarding our eating habits. We eat healthy home cooked from scratch meals 80% of the time, and the other 20% we wing it, either eating Amy's Frozen pizzas or a light meal at an inexpensive restaurant.
> 
> Regarding money, well, we're on a strict budget. But we spend more on our food than average people because we eat mostly local/organic food and grass fed meats. BUT, we spend almost *zero* money on doctors or meds. My friends who eat prepared foods and restaurant food are always running to the doc for something and taking either OTC or prescription meds. They don't realize how much money they spend on that stuff. Eating healthy really makes a huge difference in quality of life for us and our pets.
> 
> ...


Great info on your routine and I admire your dedication to your Nikki. I think this whole thing can work better *if* a dog is cooperative, like your Nikki, in eating whatever you give her. Some dogs are just picky and very very clever and would of course prefer people food over any version of dog food, like my Calista. Lets say I was going to go half home cook and half high caliber kibble. Calista would just hold out for the "people" food and not touch the dog food. I allready know because of the various routines and types of food we have tried over the last two years. We buy 3 top of the line dog foods and rotate those. They are thriving and healthy and I don't feel they are deprived because we don't homecook. Once in awhile, I give them a hard boiled egg as a special treat. Not too often. Calista eats fresh veggies as reward snacks after she has finished her daily allotted dog food. Everybody has to do what their budget allows and works for their lifestyle. We travel and are on the move alot and need the level of convenience that premade food allows. Like I said I admire those of you who are able to go the home cooked route.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 14 2009, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805090


> We do the 80/20 rule regarding our eating habits. We eat healthy home cooked from scratch meals 80% of the time, and the other 20% we wing it, either eating Amy's Frozen pizzas or a light meal at an inexpensive restaurant.
> 
> Regarding money, well, we're on a strict budget. But we spend more on our food than average people because we eat mostly local/organic food and grass fed meats. BUT, we spend almost *zero* money on doctors or meds. My friends who eat prepared foods and restaurant food are always running to the doc for something and taking either OTC or prescription meds. They don't realize how much money they spend on that stuff. Eating healthy really makes a huge difference in quality of life for us and our pets.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing all the details! I like to know how other people do it...

You're talking to the lady who made her own babyfood from organic fruits, veggies and meats, breastfed the kids, and is an all-around health-nut--hardly ever sick--my kids miss maybe 2 days of school per school year, etc. Last year one had perfect attendance.  I do a lot of cooking/freezing over the weekends, too...

I hope I can do more for the doggies the more I read/think about it...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I really don't know exactly what I spend just on Nikki per week because it's all together with our own grocery bill, but I think it may be around $8 per week? (I don't keep track that closely, sorry! I hate budgets and I am lazy about figuring it all out...) 

Nikki weighs about 5.5 lbs and she eats 4.5 ounces of food per day, plus a few cheerios-type cereal for treats and about 1/8-1/4 cup raw milk per day. We don't buy doggie cookies for her. We buy flossies-type beef tendons, but I get them in bulk for about $1 each. 


BTW, I am NOT advocating that *everyone* home cook. I know that there are many reasons why people use commercial dog food. Some of the top commercial dog foods are supposed to be very good, and I've fed them to Nikki from time to time. I made the decision to home cook for Nikki even before we got her, as with my lifestyle (I am a writer and I am home a lot) it is easier for me than for those who work outside the home. I guess what I would like people to take away from Jan's blogpost is that you cannot trust the commercial pet food people (and human food people for that matter) to give you the truth about pet food, and if your dog starts getting health issues, then taking a look at the food is an option. 


I used to live a very different life. Very driven, intense, etc. working long crazy hours on Wall Street, eating on the run, never worrying about it much. Then I got very rundown. Decided to make a change.

Now my lifestyle is very different. I've made a commitment to change and I've been trying to stick to it. I don't eat fast food, I don't watch TV (no ads to make me want a large fries, lol, but we do watch movies on DVD) and I don't have health insurance. Not everyone is going to live my lifestyle, though I think that people would be happier and relaxed if they did, lol. Do I lapse? OF COURSE. In fact we ate huge burgers and tons of fries at Five Guys the other night. Do I worry about that? Nope, I just eat healthy the next day and carry on.


EDITED: Forgot to say this: Instead of demanding more and more regulations on dog food which never work because of lobbyists, insiders, and payoffs, what if we all stopped using most commercial dog food and only used one or two great brands, and/or home cooked? Then all the crappy dog food producers would go out of business. We don't need more regulation, we need education and the power of our dollar.

Something to think about...


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 14 2009, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805113


> I really don't know exactly what I spend just on Nikki per week because it's all together with our own grocery bill, but I think it may be around $8 per week? (I don't keep track that closely, sorry! I hate budgets and I am lazy about figuring it all out...)
> 
> Nikki weighs about 5.5 lbs and she eats 4.5 ounces of food per day, plus a few cheerios-type cereal for treats and about 1/8-1/4 cup raw milk per day. We don't buy doggie cookies for her. We buy flossies-type beef tendons, but I get them in bulk for about $1 each.
> 
> ...


 :goodpost: I love the way you live life! Except I love TV and hate movies (unless they are really good IMO).  

You are absolutely right about the crappy dog food issue. It is much better to educate, than to just take the bad foods away without teaching why certain foods aren't good for our dogs. This applies to many other issues, but I won't go there.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I have three dogs - 17, 15 and 4.5 lbs. I think I spend about 20 to 25 dollars every 8 days on their food. That's for 3 lbs of meat, 2 lbs of frozen veggies and either regular potatos or sweet potatoes. This doesn't include supplements. I admit I cheat on the frozen veggies and frozen potatoes to make it easier. And I do feed Dr. Harvey's from time to time as well - it's hard for me to get in my area and I need to switch to the grain free version. I do try to look for sales on the meat and veggies and buy in quantity when I can.

It takes me about 30 mintues to make enough food for eight days. I freeze some and keep two days worth in the fridge. I packaged it in containers with enough measured food for 1 day. 2 cups a day between 3 dogs.

When feeding Dr. Harvey's with grain my dogs all gained weight. So I'm going back to grain free and they are slowly losing the extra pounds. 

I keep a bag of Orijen around in case of emergency which they love - it's a treat when it's only every once in a while. 

They also get the occaisional flossie style treat and always a small bite from dinner or lunch when the meal is finished. What can I say they are spoiled. :blush: 

Since switching to home cooked I have noticed that my Havanese and my Brussels Griffon have much less itchy skin. And for all three dogs I can report improvements in tear staining, episodes of random vomiting, improved behavior and more regular bowel movements which means better potty training. Also their fur quality has improved, mats come out much more easily than before. And for some reason this year we do not have a flea problem (I'm not completely sure why).

I also supplement their dinner with the following - It was a lot of money when I started but when I look at how healthy and happy the dogs are it's worth every penny, and I only have to buy the supplements every 6 months or so. 

Animal Essentials herbal multi-vitamin
Animal Essentials organic green alternative
Animal Essentials Probiotics 
Animal Essentials Calcium
GLC 1000 Glucosamine
Salmon or fish oil - I rotate brands to account for defficiencies in one product or another. 
I also add different oils to the batch of food - olive oil, sesame oil, etc. just to switch things up. 

I am open to trying new supplements and brands so any and all shared info is appreciated. 

Leslie


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jul 14 2009, 04:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805158


> I have three dogs - 17, 15 and 4.5 lbs. I think I spend about 20 to 25 dollars every 8 days on their food. That's for 3 lbs of meat, 2 lbs of frozen veggies and either regular potatos or sweet potatoes. This doesn't include supplements. I admit I cheat on the frozen veggies and frozen potatoes to make it easier. And I do feed Dr. Harvey's from time to time as well - it's hard for me to get in my area and I need to switch to the grain free version. I do try to look for sales on the meat and veggies and buy in quantity when I can.
> 
> It takes me about 30 mintues to make enough food for eight days. I freeze some and keep two days worth in the fridge. I packaged it in containers with enough measured food for 1 day. 2 cups a day between 3 dogs.
> 
> ...


Nikki doesn't do well on grains. Her poop gets very runny. So she gets sweet potatoes and sometimes white potatoes. I recently ordered the Animal Essentials Omega caps. I usually give Nikki dried wild salmon a few times a week and hemp oil, (along with olive oil and coconut oil) but I'm going to try the AE omega caps for a change. I also use Jarrow probiotics and Animal Essentials Vitamins, and AE Calcium. I just started her on Colostrum. 

Her hair is looking great, no new tear stains, no itching, no fleas (I use no chemical flea meds!) her breath is sweet like puppy breath. Her teeth are in great shape. Her elimination is fine-no smelly poop, no gas. The best thing of all? She's happy and calm. I can't say enough good things about home cooking, if you can do it.

BTW, I use frozen veggies sometimes. No big deal. Still better than Puppy Chow, lol! :biggrin:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Excellent article! I copy and pasted with the link and sent to several friends through email. I'm really glad you link her new blog posts here because I never think to look for them on my own but always read them when you post them here.


QUOTE (camfan @ Jul 14 2009, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805071


> What would be you guy's suggestion if you can't "entirely" homecook for them? You probably think that his a dumb question because it wouldn't be tolerated if I didn't "entirely" homecook for my family...but now that I think about it, I really don't. I mean, some nights for my family "homecooking" is frozen ravoli and some frozen green beans. Or we get a pizza, lol. I try to balance my kid's meals as much as possible between the food groups that they need, etc. So how would you work it out for your dogs if you didn't have time to "entirely" homecook for them?
> 
> I can definitely see the points about kibble not being great...in the ideal world it would be amazing if I could cook all my families meals from organic ingredients, from scratch, night after night, etc. But I have to compromise while making, at least, the best choices that I can...[/B]



I cook up several days food at one time and freeze/refrigerate so it makes it so much more convenient. I usually do 12 days at a time but I know some people that will cook up a whole months worth at once. No way could I homecook every single day. I also do a combo of dehydrated raw and homecooked and mine do well on that. You could always do some kibble and/or canned along with homecooked.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What a great read. I agree with everything, especially the part where she says dogs are what they eat, just like people.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

It's been 2 1/2 years that I've been homecooking. This all started after my Samantha almost died after getting a bad treat from china. Also, the big bad dog food fiasco started my research (I try not to think about some of the things I read) I do not buy any food for anyone from China. I don't want to offend anyone but let's face it - China has some real food problems - poison baby formula anyone? It's just a fact.

There is a website which has many recipes for meals & treats for dogs that I use as a resource. 

http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/

My vet looked over the various ingredients & vitamins & is in favor of it. (I had already started)

The real reward is that my Sam is 12 years old & very healthy now with better skin, teeth, jumps like a cat, great stamina, sparkily eyes - we couldn't be happier. People ask how big she will be when she grows up!! LOL Cookie has not had anything else- slightly altered when she was little.
I cook up a pot full which lasts about 2 weeks. It take about 1 1/2 hour to actually cut & cook. (I've gotten much faster) I put the pot in the fridge fairly quickly. Later that day I put the correct amount in plastic fold over (cheaper) sandwich bags & weigh each one. Usually I'm watching TV with DH. Then I smash out the food in the bag so that it is thin & stack them in the freezer.
I never calculated the cost because I don't care. I have always been careful about food - nursed my skin babies, no pesticides, antibiotics,hormones, etc, you get the picture.
You are what you eat is true. In my 37 years as an RN, I have seen that many of the illnesses that befall people as they age are the result of what they have eaten, drank, or smoked.
It's great to do whatever you can to feed your pets as well as you can. Ive learned so much from so many of you & I always click on links & save them many times. 
Great thread -- glad you started it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If you want to divide up the food into daily portions and would rather use glass storage containers, Walmart and Target sell sets of small glass storage containers. Each one holds one day's worth of food for Nikki. (I use a small kitchen scale to weigh the daily portion.) If I make 8 days worth of food, I put 5 glass containers in the freezer and 3 in the refrigerator. It's great to keep it portioned out like that in case I need hubby to feed her.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Nikki'sMom: I agree with your philosophy wholeheartedly.

We eat egg whites and yogurt for breakfast. We eat wild fish, fruits and leafy veggies almost every night. I spend lots of time gathering the freshest, yummiest fruits and veggies, so I actually crave healthy things. Of course everyone eats something bad once in awhile, and that is perfectly okay if you don't feel guilty about it. My GF's are always on a diet, and I love never being on a diet. It is a mental shift. I eat whatever I want, but mainly I want really healthy, yummy things. We rarely ever get sick. Maybe one cold every two years? Knock on wood. 

It really doesn't take very long to cook for your fluff when you cook in batches. Frozen veggies are great b/c they're usually harvested when the veggies are in season and have more nutrients than buying non-frozen out of season veggies. Fish is highly digestible. Casanova is doing amazing on wild fish. He likes it much better than any other protein. His energy level is way up. His eyes are so shiny, his coat is icy white and full. He never has tear stains at all. The only time we went to the vet was when he was eating "high quality" kibble. I regret making him eat that stuff out of "principle." Does it seem natural that anything fresh can come out of a bag that sits on a shelf, unrefrigerated, for years and months in all temperatures? 

Regarding the cost, I don't keep track of it, but I will say I would be shocked if I was spending more on home cooking. The reason being when you feed kibble, your dog develops a taste for all kinds of manufactured crap treats. The only dog treat Casanova will eat now is Wellness pure rewards jerky. But he always prefers any fruit, veggies, fish over any dog "treat". It's really embarrassing b/c when I take him to the pet store for toys, the owners always fawn over him and give him dog biscuits for free. He will take it, but almost always drops it right away. Therefore if you home cook, chances are you will save money not buying treats for your dog. You also will probably stop spending vet money on miscellaneous health problems and tear stain products. That's been our experience anyway...


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks, the glass containers are a good idea. I try to stick to glass or stainless & I guess I get overwhelmed with the size of the food project. I could just put a whole days food for both dogs in each glass container & take it out on a daily basis. It's just that they both are fed 2x/day & the Jack Russell gets more @ night than Cookie does. Then I add yogert & a mixture of brewers yeast, kelp, & wheat germ. 
I not only have to keep myself straight but also my daughter & DH!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki will not eat commercial dog treats. When we did obedience classes, I had to bring a box of organic cheerios with me because all the other dogs got their liver flavored dog cookies, but Nikki wouldn't eat them. We went to a farmers market the other day and a vendor gave Nikki a dog cookie and she actually liked it. But it was organic, and made with peanut butter. 

The vet tried to give her a commercial dog cookie the other day and she looked at him like, "Sorry, I don't eat junk food!" LOL.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 14 2009, 09:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805022


> Hey, this is great info, but have you guys realized that these home cooked threads have the same 4-6 people (i.e. us) that read and respond to them? LOL  Are we converting anyone other than ourselves? LOL[/B]


Yes, it does seem that way. But the more newbies we get here, and the more the information is put out it will get people to start thinking that maybe there's some truth in the reason we few home cook.



QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jul 14 2009, 01:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805158


> I have three dogs - 17, 15 and 4.5 lbs. I think I spend about 20 to 25 dollars every 8 days on their food. That's for 3 lbs of meat, 2 lbs of frozen veggies and either regular potatos or sweet potatoes. This doesn't include supplements. I admit I cheat on the frozen veggies and frozen potatoes to make it easier. And I do feed Dr. Harvey's from time to time as well - it's hard for me to get in my area and I need to switch to the grain free version. I do try to look for sales on the meat and veggies and buy in quantity when I can.
> 
> It takes me about 30 mintues to make enough food for eight days. I freeze some and keep two days worth in the fridge. I packaged it in containers with enough measured food for 1 day. 2 cups a day between 3 dogs.
> 
> ...


Once you get accostomed to buying the ingredients to make "dog food" it just becomes part of the grocery list. As for the cost, if a better food means no skin issues, all the better. Better food = better health.



QUOTE (pinkheadbaby @ Jul 15 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805926


> It's been 2 1/2 years that I've been homecooking. This all started after my Samantha almost died after getting a bad treat from china. Also, the big bad dog food fiasco started my research (I try not to think about some of the things I read) I do not buy any food for anyone from China. I don't want to offend anyone but let's face it - China has some real food problems - poison baby formula anyone? It's just a fact.
> 
> There is a website which has many recipes for meals & treats for dogs that I use as a resource.
> 
> ...


I home cooked for Star since he was a pup - threw the commercial brand food the breeder gave me in the trash when I got home and read the ingredients. I started with baby oatmeal, and graduated to 'Junior" baby food, then to "Toddler" before he got the actual home cooked. My vet here in Vegas never liked that I cooked - wanted me to buy Royal Canin from him - but I stuck to by guns and said no! His argument was it my not be balanced. I said we could send it out foe analsis - he didn't like that answer either. I got another opinion from a different vet - he said I had all the right stuff, and all the correct supplements.
Star never had skin issues, and his coat was full, and grew like a weed!


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

My Samantha won't eat commercial dog food either. I used to keep stuff in the house 'just in case' but within 6 months she refused to touch it. It was really funny - she sniffed it & backed up, I said 'eat Sam' she sniffed again, backed up & sat down. Smart dog!! I ended up cooking her some good grub & an hour later she ate happily. I'm not even going to try that again. She always refuses the treats @ the vets & @ Petsmart.
Cooking for my babies has just become a way of life.
My vet's office has 2 vets & they both complimented me on feeding my dogs well, as Samantha has recovered perfectly & Cookie grew well. 
They both like the treats made with either peanut butter or apples. Most of the time they get fresh carrots, apple slices, or some of (mostly) any fruit I am eating.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jul 14 2009, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805053


> I don't always respond, but I do always read them! [/B]


I'm the same way. I'm planning on switching to home cooking for my girls as soon as my life settles down, which should be very soon. I actually can wait to start cooking for them. I already supplement their meals with organic fruits and veggies. I pick up a bag of Dr. Harvey's veg to bowl to start and giving cooking from them a try.

Did all of consult with a holistic vet to come up with a recipe for your pups or how did you come up with what to feed and how much and what supplements? I just want to make sure that they get all the nutritional elements they need.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jul 16 2009, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806096


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jul 14 2009, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805053





> I don't always respond, but I do always read them! [/B]


I'm the same way. I'm planning on switching to home cooking for my girls as soon as my life settles down, which should be very soon. I actually can wait to start cooking for them. I already supplement their meals with organic fruits and veggies. I pick up a bag of Dr. Harvey's veg to bowl to start and giving cooking from them a try.

Did all of consult with a holistic vet to come up with a recipe for your pups or how did you come up with what to feed and how much and what supplements? I just want to make sure that they get all the nutritional elements they need.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I used one due to Nikki's MVD, but there are other ways to do it. There are Yahoo Groups, books, online recipe purchases, phone consults, etc. Calcium and Omega oils 3-6 are important, along with a multivitamin.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jul 16 2009, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806096


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jul 14 2009, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805053





> I don't always respond, but I do always read them! [/B]


I'm the same way. I'm planning on switching to home cooking for my girls as soon as my life settles down, which should be very soon. I actually can wait to start cooking for them. I already supplement their meals with organic fruits and veggies. I pick up a bag of Dr. Harvey's veg to bowl to start and giving cooking from them a try.

Did all of consult with a holistic vet to come up with a recipe for your pups or how did you come up with what to feed and how much and what supplements? I just want to make sure that they get all the nutritional elements they need.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I found Dr.Pitcairn's Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats helpful. I used it for my cats for many years and will be using the newest edition to give me some basic nutritional guidelines (making sure to add the right vitamins, correct ratio of protein, carbs, and fat, recipes,etc) for my puppy :heart: 

I am also curious if anyone has any good book recommendations on home cooking. Jan Rasmusen (Scared Poopless) recommends Becoming the Chef Your Dog Thinks You Are, which I plan on reading too.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 16 2009, 03:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806118


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jul 16 2009, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806096





> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jul 14 2009, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805053





> I don't always respond, but I do always read them! [/B]


I'm the same way. I'm planning on switching to home cooking for my girls as soon as my life settles down, which should be very soon. I actually can wait to start cooking for them. I already supplement their meals with organic fruits and veggies. I pick up a bag of Dr. Harvey's veg to bowl to start and giving cooking from them a try.

Did all of consult with a holistic vet to come up with a recipe for your pups or how did you come up with what to feed and how much and what supplements? I just want to make sure that they get all the nutritional elements they need.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I used one due to Nikki's MVD, but there are other ways to do it. There are Yahoo Groups, books, online recipe purchases, phone consults, etc. Calcium and Omega oils 3-6 are important, along with a multivitamin.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll have to PM you Suzan when start home cooking full time I'm ready.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Jul 16 2009, 05:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806149


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jul 16 2009, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806096





> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jul 14 2009, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805053





> I don't always respond, but I do always read them! [/B]


I'm the same way. I'm planning on switching to home cooking for my girls as soon as my life settles down, which should be very soon. I actually can wait to start cooking for them. I already supplement their meals with organic fruits and veggies. I pick up a bag of Dr. Harvey's veg to bowl to start and giving cooking from them a try.

Did all of consult with a holistic vet to come up with a recipe for your pups or how did you come up with what to feed and how much and what supplements? I just want to make sure that they get all the nutritional elements they need.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I found Dr.Pitcairn's Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats helpful. I used it for my cats for many years and will be using the newest edition to give me some basic nutritional guidelines (making sure to add the right vitamins, correct ratio of protein, carbs, and fat, recipes,etc) for my puppy :heart: 

I am also curious if anyone has any good book recommendations on home cooking. Jan Rasmusen (Scared Poopless) recommends Becoming the Chef Your Dog Thinks You Are, which I plan on reading too. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'll have check out Becoming the Chef Your Dog Think You Are...the title sounds fun. 

My fiance jokes that once I start homecooking for our girls that will hands down eat better than we do and that I'll be cooking more for them than I do for us, LOL!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I found Dr.Pitcairn's Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats helpful. I used it for my cats for many years and will be using the newest edition to give me some basic nutritional guidelines (making sure to add the right vitamins, correct ratio of protein, carbs, and fat, recipes,etc) for my puppy :heart: 

I am also curious if anyone has any good book recommendations on home cooking. Jan Rasmusen (Scared Poopless) recommends Becoming the Chef Your Dog Thinks You Are, which I plan on reading too.  



This link has been mentioned in a couple of other posts. I found it very informative, and bookmarked the site. I believe the authors book is $30.00, but he gives the recipe for Maltese dogs w/o any special dietary requirements right here - including supplements.

http://home.att.net/~wdcusick/Maltese.html


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jul 16 2009, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806251


> I found Dr.Pitcairn's Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats helpful. I used it for my cats for many years and will be using the newest edition to give me some basic nutritional guidelines (making sure to add the right vitamins, correct ratio of protein, carbs, and fat, recipes,etc) for my puppy :heart:
> 
> I am also curious if anyone has any good book recommendations on home cooking. Jan Rasmusen (Scared Poopless) recommends Becoming the Chef Your Dog Thinks You Are, which I plan on reading too.
> 
> ...



I have this book by Cusick. While it is very interesting, I don't recommend it for home cooking. 

Pitcairn's recipes are nutritionally balanced, but a little outdated. I'll have to check out the _Becoming the Chef... _book. 

I got my recipe from a holistic vet. She charges $50 a recipe, and it is a variety diet with 3 different proteins and several veggies and starches. I don't follow it exactly, but it is a good basic recipe. I am sure that there are veterinary nutritionists that do the same thing over the phone or on the internet like this site: http://www.petdiets.com/

There are also yahoo groups:

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/HomeCookingForDogs/

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/K9Kitchen/

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/K9Nutrition/

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/ThePoss...nine-Nutrition/


I wish I knew more about it so I can help design recipes but I don't know enough about canine nutrition. There are courses you can take but I can't afford them right now.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I think I'll copy and paste those links to the pinned thread about home cooking.


----------



## JesseJames (Jun 13, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 14 2009, 09:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805022


> Hey, this is great info, but have you guys realized that these home cooked threads have the same 4-6 people (i.e. us) that read and respond to them? LOL  Are we converting anyone other than ourselves? LOL[/B]


Well, I am pretty new here and I have to say that I am learning so much. I picked my dog food (natural balance) because of this site, now know about the 12 week rule when puppies should go home, and what a back yard breeder is. My maltese is my 3rd dog, and yet I confess that I was entirely ignorant when it came to all of this information. So anyway, my point is thanks for posting these threads for those of us are new!  It is making me think and reevaluate dog food in general. So keep on trying to convert... lol


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 16 2009, 08:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806266


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jul 16 2009, 07:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806251





> I found Dr.Pitcairn's Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats helpful. I used it for my cats for many years and will be using the newest edition to give me some basic nutritional guidelines (making sure to add the right vitamins, correct ratio of protein, carbs, and fat, recipes,etc) for my puppy :heart:
> 
> I am also curious if anyone has any good book recommendations on home cooking. Jan Rasmusen (Scared Poopless) recommends Becoming the Chef Your Dog Thinks You Are, which I plan on reading too.
> 
> ...



I have this book by Cusick. While it is very interesting, I don't recommend it for home cooking. 

Pitcairn's recipes are nutritionally balanced, but a little outdated. I'll have to check out the _Becoming the Chef... _book. 

I got my recipe from a holistic vet. She charges $50 a recipe, and it is a variety diet with 3 different proteins and several veggies and starches. I don't follow it exactly, but it is a good basic recipe. I am sure that there are veterinary nutritionists that do the same thing over the phone or on the internet like this site: http://www.petdiets.com/

There are also yahoo groups:

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/HomeCookingForDogs/

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/K9Kitchen/

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/K9Nutrition/

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/ThePoss...nine-Nutrition/


I wish I knew more about it so I can help design recipes but I don't know enough about canine nutrition. There are courses you can take but I can't afford them right now.
[/B][/QUOTE]

 Thanks Marsha for the book recommendation. It's expensive so I'm going to get it from the library - they actually will buy books that they don't carry! :biggrin: 

 And thank you Suzan for the food forums and nutritional websites, will explore them all. A lot has changed since I did homecooking! The Possible Canine courses look awesome and I'm going to email her for the cost of the home cooking course (I'm afraid how much it's going to be ) 

:thmbup: Yes, good idea to cut and paste the links and nutritional websites to the home cooking thread!

:hat: Welcome Jesse James! I saw your baby's pictures and he is adorable :wub: (so good to hear have him on a good food)


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE


> It's really embarrassing b/c when I take him to the pet store for toys, the owners always fawn over him and give him dog biscuits for free. He will take it, but almost always drops it right away.[/B]


He he I kind of feel bad about this as well. My dogs will not eat a lot of the commercial treats out their. They won't touch even the very high quality treats that they used to love. Except for flossies of course. 

I used to buy Wild side Wild Salmon treats for them and they used to go crazy for them. Now Izzy won't touch them. I figured she must know something I don't and threw them out. . The other two dogs will eat almost anything but Izzy is very finickly. I use her as my barometer, if she doesn't like it I usually make a note of the ingredients and then send it straight to the trash. 

Right now the only treat they really like is Pet Steaktopia, it's expensive but I know where the meat comes from and I know how it's made ans who makes it so I don't mind paying extra for it. 

Leslie


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jul 17 2009, 10:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806509


> Right now the only treat they really like is Pet Steaktopia, it's expensive but I know where the meat comes from and I know how it's made ans who makes it so I don't mind paying extra for it.
> 
> Leslie[/B]


Haha you are the one buying the Steaktopia!!! LOL. Lucky fluffs!
(Actually I would buy them too but Casanova likes Chilean Seabass)


----------

